# what would you say in an crochet blog



## Harrietrose61 (Dec 22, 2015)

hi everyone, 

need idea on what to say as in the new year am going to start blogger about my crochet 

i was wondering would you help me out and give me some idea's on what to say!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never had a blog, but these are things I'd find interesting.

A little bit about yourself - family, state you live in - anything that isn't too personal that you'd like people to know about you.

When, how, and why you started to crochet.

What you like about crochet.

Any problems you've had with crochet and how you solved them.

I think pictures are interesting and entertaining - not too many, but maybe one of you, one of a crochet project or something related to the subject you're writing about that day.

An invitation to people to write in to your blog. (I think that's what usually happens on blogs.)

I've never had a blog, so I'm sure there are others on here with experience who could give you better ideas.

Good luck with it!!


----------



## Harrietrose61 (Dec 22, 2015)

thank you for the reply


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

If your blog is going to not only be about your own crochet, you could (after research) include:

1. History of crochet;

2. Info about different types of crochet hook(s); 

3. Latest news about RSI (Repetitive Strain Injury) linked to crochet; 

4. Amigurumi (Japanese art of crocheting small stuffed animals and 
anthropomorphic creatures etc); 

5. Pros and cons re crochet vs knitting;

6. Yarn bombing;

7. Filet crochet;

8. Thread crochet;

9. Crochet patterns vs crochet diagrams;

10. Links to tutorials/videos - or do your own;

11. Crochet Group Therapy - why it works;

12. Links to free patterns.

Good luck!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I would add Tunisian Crochet to gr8knitwit2's list and maybe some articles about pros and cons of using different types of yarn/fiber. 
I think some of the posts and questions here on KP should give you some great starting points.
And, of course, encourage readers to look at KP


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Read blogs that you like and adapt ideas from those. If you're starting a blog, I assume you already have lots of ideas.

Post regularly. I've read blogs that died pretty quickly. I would suggest at least twice a week or you won't get repeat visitors.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I like to ask visitors for their comments. I put a space (at the top of the page, not the bottom. I see many put comment spaces at the bottom and many don't read all the pages) so knitters can ask questions and suggest topics they want information on. It is the best way for me to get ideas for my next article!

Of course, when I write up my designs and offer them for free... That is when I am most popular!&#128540;

Have fun!!&#128512;


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I like to ask visitors for their comments. I put a space (at the top of the page, not the bottom. I see many put comment spaces at the bottom and many don't read all the pages) so knitters can ask questions and suggest topics they want information on. It is the best way for me to get ideas for my next article!
> 
> Of course, when I write up my designs and offer them for free... That is when I am most popular!😜
> 
> Have fun!!😀


Humph..you blog? Never heard it mentioned before..out of character for you..so would you please post a link?

I think many many KPers would love to visit and see your own patterns and since you offer them FREE..I bet it would really increase the traffic!!

Free!! Never offered them before?!? Poor KPers!! Holding out on your fellow knitters?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I like to ask visitors for their comments. I put a space (at the top of the page, not the bottom. I see many put comment spaces at the bottom and many don't read all the pages) so knitters can ask questions and suggest topics they want information on. It is the best way for me to get ideas for my next article!
> 
> Of course, when I write up my designs and offer them for free... That is when I am most popular!😜
> 
> Have fun!!😀


Happy Holidays. Hope you and your family have a fun filled day.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Happy Holidays. Hope you and your family have a fun filled day.


 :thumbup: from me also!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

My first move would be to question yourself: why am I doing this? What am I offering? What do I want out of it, and what do I want others to get out of it?

Once you know what you're about, you should be able to get some ideas of topics. 

One thing, a personal one- I hate people who fancy themselves writers and every darn thing that they write is writerly and ends up too cute. Just speak in your voice and I think people will be interested.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Humph..you blog? Never heard it mentioned before..out of character for you..so would you please post a link?
> 
> I think many many KPers would love to visit and see your own patterns and since you offer them FREE..I bet it would really increase the traffic!!
> 
> Free!! Never offered them before?!? Poor KPers!! Holding out on your fellow knitters?


Oh boy - didn't she say that she doesn't have time to write up patterns? Plus there is far more to pattern writing than slapping up some monstrosity that you edited from an original pattern and then calling it your own design. Same applies to fairisle patterns - copying a series of patterns you find in a book and then arranging them on the bodice of a sweater is not designing either. Plus we were told time and time again that all of these bags with sleeves are edited for ape arms and a long body - I cannot believe that she would take the trouble to grade a pattern for normal body sizes - far too self absorbed for that. Any one of her posts will give you a huge clue to that fact.

Plus I would love to see any blogging software that 'puts' the comments section above posts. This is not cut and paste or drop and drag stuff WTF. I don't know of a single one that does that as it is NOT industry standard. Even designing a theme that does that would take some extensive coding skills.So this is just more BS


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

painthoss said:


> My first move would be to question yourself: why am I doing this? What am I offering? What do I want out of it, and what do I want others to get out of it?
> 
> Once you know what you're about, you should be able to get some ideas of topics.
> 
> One thing, a personal one- I hate people who fancy themselves writers and every darn thing that they write is writerly and ends up too cute. Just speak in your voice and I think people will be interested.


Completely agree with asking oneself these questions. Before you even decide on a hosting package, domain name,blogging software, SEO etc etc- you need to find your hook. That thing that separates you from every other crochet blog out there otherwise you will find yourself losing steam in about 3 months or less.

Writing for the web is another artform completely. Besides constantly not sounding overly cute, you need to learn to write content that attracts readers. When someone types a search string into a search engine is your blog going to be on page 1 or on page 1111100000000000000001111?

Anyway don't mean to knock anyone's aspirations here, since I have project managed a variety of different corporate blogs for he past 5 years, I am simply trying to share thoughts. Content is planned 6 - 12 months ahead of time which means a huge amount of research has to be done too. Many articles are curated too. Writing a good article every single day is next to impossible unless you have stamina and a 12 month plan.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I like to ask visitors for their comments. I put a space (at the top of the page, not the bottom. I see many put comment spaces at the bottom and many don't read all the pages) so knitters can ask questions and suggest topics they want information on. It is the best way for me to get ideas for my next article!
> 
> Of course, when I write up my designs and offer them for free... That is when I am most popular!😜
> 
> Have fun!!😀


I challenge you to show me how you in fact 'put a space' for comments at the top of a page. You obviously have no idea how a blogging platform works otherwise you would not write this drivel.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

dijewe said:


> Completely agree with asking oneself these questions. Before you even decide on a hosting package, domain name,blogging software, SEO etc etc- you need to find your hook. That thing that separates you from every other crochet blog out there otherwise you will find yourself losing steam in about 3 months or less.
> 
> Writing for the web is another artform completely. Besides constantly not sounding overly cute, you need to learn to write content that attracts readers. When someone types a search string into a search engine is your blog going to be on page 1 or on page 1111100000000000000001111?
> 
> Anyway don't mean to knock anyone's aspirations here, since I have project managed a variety of different corporate blogs for he past 5 years, I am simply trying to share thoughts. Content is planned 6 - 12 months ahead of time which means a huge amount of research has to be done too. Many articles are curated too. Writing a good article every single day is next to impossible unless you have stamina and a 12 month plan.


Very informative, you really know your stuff. There is a lot more to it than just sitting down and writing. Good info for anyone thinking of starting a blog.
:thumbup:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I like to ask visitors for their comments. I put a space (at the top of the page, not the bottom. I see many put comment spaces at the bottom and many don't read all the pages) so knitters can ask questions and suggest topics they want information on. It is the best way for me to get ideas for my next article!
> 
> Of course, when I write up my designs and offer them for free... That is when I am most popular!😜
> 
> Have fun!!😀


Why don't you just send your blog link by PM to the poster and then she could see for herself. Would that not be the best thing to do ? 
If I want to comment on a blog I know that I can find where to put the comment without it having to be at the top of a page and I am sure that other knitters do too.
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

painthoss said:


> My first move would be to question yourself: why am I doing this? What am I offering? What do I want out of it, and what do I want others to get out of it?
> 
> Once you know what you're about, you should be able to get some ideas of topics.
> 
> One thing, a personal one- I hate people who fancy themselves writers and every darn thing that they write is writerly and ends up too cute. Just speak in your voice and I think people will be interested.


Sounds like good advice.


----------



## Harrietrose61 (Dec 22, 2015)

I havent written my blog yet but will share when its up & running


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Harrietrose61 said:


> I havent written my blog yet but will share when its up & running


Looking forward to it Harriet. Thank you.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Harrietrose61 said:


> I havent written my blog yet but will share when its up & running


I look forward to reading it!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I like to ask visitors for their comments. I put a space (at the top of the page, not the bottom. I see many put comment spaces at the bottom and many don't read all the pages) so knitters can ask questions and suggest topics they want information on. It is the best way for me to get ideas for my next article!
> 
> Of course, when I write up my designs and offer them for free... That is when I am most popular!
> 
> Have fun!!😀


~Isn't that the truth...people love freebies.~


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> ~Isn't that the truth...people love freebies.~


Free isn't always "free." You must consider the source, they can come with strings attached. I've had "free" patterns in the past that were incomplete, poorly written, or not just what they were supposed to be. Writters of some free patterns offer little if no support, or tell you all information is there,when clearly it's missing, or it's not their fault you're too dumb to figure it out, and they don't have time to hold your hand our explain what you might be missing. Therefore, I * always * consider the source.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

painthoss said:


> One thing, a personal one- I hate people who fancy themselves writers and every darn thing that they write is writerly and ends up too cute. Just speak in your voice and I think people will be interested.


You're not alone there - I can't stand to read some of them.
I'd add from my own perspective a bit of humour never goes wrong. I've read so many blogs that are so worthy and _dry_ that I don't go back apart from looking for patterns and links. I just skim over the words.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Harrietrose61 said:


> I havent written my blog yet but will share when its up & running


Looking forward to it!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Why don't you just send your blog link by PM to the poster and then she could see for herself. Would that not be the best thing to do ?
> If I want to comment on a blog I know that I can find where to put the comment without it having to be at the top of a page and I am sure that other knitters do too.
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


The thing is that I would like to see how the code has been manipulated to accomplish thiis. Then I would like to see how that effects the blog platforms dashboard and database and how any update will impact this hack. It sounds invalid but if it is valid, I would like to see it and share this hack with the web development community.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Harrietrose61 said:


> I havent written my blog yet but will share when its up & running


Good on you! A true blogger, and one that shares!!
I too look forward to it! Posting a link here, will increase the numbers that visit! That's good old COMMON SENSE!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dijewe said:


> The thing is that I would like to see how the code has been manipulated to accomplish thiis. Then I would like to see how that effects the blog platforms dashboard and database and how any update will impact this hack. It sounds invalid but if it is valid, I would like to see it and share this hack with the web development community.


You and I both know that's something you'll never see since it doesn't exisit, except in some people's minds.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-372433-1.html

Interesting.... I know you came up with ugg boot toppers and a poncho..but this is a message where you say it is time to make your own patterns instead of altering others.

How many patterns have you written? Did you remember copywrite? I am trying to understand.. copywriter is important. I would hate to see your patterns stolen!

I notice a lot of blogs have permission to post a designers patterns. That can be time consuming.. But cover your behind if you decide to offer patterns..


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> You and I both know that's something you'll never see since it doesn't exisit, except in some people's minds.


Correct, but you never know hey. I am going to mess with some code today and see if it can be done. It's completely illogical in the bigger picture.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Correct, but you never know hey. I am going to mess with some code today and see if it can be done. It's completely illogical in the bigger picture.


For the OP.... You can get an idea how to set up your comment section on the first page.....

http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/my_weblog/about_me.html

http://www.knitluck.com/the-best-knitting-blogs

http://www.tandemknits.com/

http://blog.tincanknits.com/

http://www.nevernotknitting.com/

http://wendyknits.net/

http://www.loveofknitting.com/blog/

http://knitpurlhunter.com/

http://www.lamaisonrililie.com/


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-372433-1.html
> 
> Interesting.... I know you came up with ugg boot toppers and a poncho..but this is a message where you say it is time to make your own patterns instead of altering others.
> 
> ...


And let's not forget the socks.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173294-1.html


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> http://wendyknits.net/
> 
> http://www.lamaisonrililie.com/


NO the comments are on the bottom - the comments link on the right hand side LINKS to the comments block on the bottom of each article, you said you 'put a space' for comments above the blogpost - you did not say you 'put a link' above a blog post.

Try again - you are getting wrapped up in your own BS


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> http://blog.tincanknits.com/
> 
> http://www.nevernotknitting.com/
> 
> ...


Which one of these are your's Amy, or do you write all 4 of them?

BTW: MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and yours.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: a link within a link ---- does not equate to the comments being at the top of the page.

If comments were indeed at the top of the page --- I would not visit there ever again.

Common Sense ---- Story Line Before Comments.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Editing to add more links does not prove anything.
A link in a link is not actual comments from visitors being seen FIRST. :roll: 
Another - I don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Again - I repeat --- You are not proving a darn thing but your ignorance with your continued editing.


galaxycraft said:


> Editing to add more links does not prove anything.
> A link in a link is not actual comments from visitors being seen FIRST. :roll:
> Another - I don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> http://www.tandemknits.com/
> 
> http://blog.tincanknits.com/
> 
> ...


None of these has a comments space above an article - they all have a LINK in the meta - you said you PUT A SPACE for comments and not a link. Why send me links of these other blogs, I know them all and they all use Wordpress blogging platform which I know like the back of my hand. Send me the link for YOUR blog to prove that it can be done


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yet again. :roll: :lol: :roll: 


galaxycraft said:


> Again - I repeat --- You are not proving a darn thing but your ignorance with your continued editing.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Which one of these are your's Amy, or do you write all 4 of them?
> 
> BTW: MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and yours.


I don't get it either...is she saying she's one of the top ten bloggers? I followed second link and then the next link from there. I decided not to waste time looking further.

Why not a direct link? Duh! There isn't one...

ETA I just don't understand what that list is supposed to prove. How random.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

dijewe said:


> NO the comments are on the bottom - the comments link on the right hand side LINKS to the comments block on the bottom of each article, you said you 'put a space' for comments above the blogpost - you did not say you 'put a link' above a blog post.
> 
> Try again - you are getting wrapped up in your own BS


I looked at the first one. Took me to much time. I clicked on comments, then another long page came up, clicked on comments..again another page..thought I would only see the comments, not the whole blog about it..finally scrolled to the bottom and yep there they were! Bottom of page on that dates blog!!!

No comments at the top...and harder for me to find.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> None of these has a comments space above an article - they all have a LINK in the meta - you said you PUT A SPACE for comments and not a link. Why send me links of these other blogs, I know them all and they all use Wordpress blogging platform which I know like the back of my hand. Send me the link for YOUR blog to prove that it can be done


It can not --- it knows nothing and has no blog.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Yet again. :roll: :lol: :roll:


Let the thing edit with as many links as it can during the hour window --- it is still all trash talk.
Here is the start of the melt down (?) - has done this so many times in the past -- we already know the sequence of events and the outcome. Pfftttt trash talk - trash actions.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I don't get it either...is she saying she's one of the top ten bloggers? I followed first link and then the next link from there. I decided not to waste time looking further.
> 
> Why not a direct link? Duh! There isn't one...


No she's doing what she always does, trying to create a smoke screen to cover up her lie. I know all the blog platforms of these sites she's posted - wordpress and weebly.

I am contacting the owner of each of these sites and telling them that she claims to be the owner of each.
Took screenshots of my request for the URL to her blog and these are her response so one would assume that she is saying they are hers.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Let the thing edit with as many links as it can during the hour window --- it is still all trash talk.


Yeah she has just proven what a liar she is once again. She is not even a good liar which is why she gets caught out every time. 
Obviously in her warped mind she thinks she is being clever, but lets face it, who can trust a liar which is why she ends up on her lonely island everytime.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dijewe said:


> No she's doing what she always does, trying to create a smoke screen to cover up her lie. I know all the blog platforms of these sites she's posted - wordpress and weebly.
> 
> I am contacting the owner of each of these sites and telling them that she claims to be the owner of each.
> Took screenshots of my request for the URL to her blog and these are her response so one would assume that she is saying they are hers.


Good, because with the first post she certainly gives impression those are her's.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

dijewe said:


> No she's doing what she always does, trying to create a smoke screen to cover up her lie. I know all the blog platforms of these sites she's posted - wordpress and weebly.
> 
> I am contacting the owner of each of these sites and telling them that she claims to be the owner of each.
> Took screenshots of my request for the URL to her blog and these are her response so one would assume that she is saying they are hers.


Rut roh!! Where is the van Thelma?!? Shaggy and Scooby want to hide when you know what hits the fan!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Good, because with the first post she certainly gives impression those are her's.


I see...... :roll:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I don't get it either...is she saying she's one of the top ten bloggers? I followed second link and then the next link from there. I decided not to waste time looking further.
> 
> Why not a direct link? Duh! There isn't one...
> 
> ETA I just don't understand what that list is supposed to prove. How random.


Well she is completely ignorant of how these things work. If she had a clue, she would know that the comments link on a page is for readers. All comments can in fact be read by a blog owner in the software dashboard - they have a page of their own where the owner can moderate them :XD: :XD: :XD:

She is such , to use her own words, a moron. My web dev pals and I are going to be laughing our heads off at her today. You bet I am going to sharing this little idiot tidbit.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I see...... :roll:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Rut roh!! Where is the van Thelma?!? Shaggy and Scooby want to hide when you know what hits the fan!!


Here you go. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Here you go. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Rescue!! Knew you'd come through!
Hey, don't you have a Highland bull?? Could you ask him IF this is bull s$%&t?? I figure he'd know!

Also checked at random a couple of the other links.. Some I couldn't even find the comments...
My advice to the OP..follow a proven format..people are creatures of habit. If the comments are there and people need or choose to read them..they will..adding a comment button to take you to the original blog post..only takes you to that days bog, about that topic..the comments are still at the bottom of the page..not the top..adds an amount of confusion..I wouldn't have found them had I not scrolled to the bottom..I hit comment 4 times before realizing they were at the bottom...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

A link at the top is nothing more than a hyperlink to fast track down the page (or to another page).

Obviously someone doesn't know about hyperlinks.

To the OP -- As for the *formating* of the actual blog ---- there are forums and help desks specifically for this.
Content of the blog writing can be anything you wish.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dijewe said:


> Well she is completely ignorant of how these things work. If she had a clue, she would know that the comments link on a page is for readers. All comments can in fact be read by a blog owner in the software dashboard - they have a page of their own where the owner can moderate them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> She is such , to use her own words, a moron. My web dev pals and I are going to be laughing our heads off at her today. You bet I am going to sharing this little idiot tidbit.


See, people like me get taken in because we don't know the technical wheres and wherefores. It's people like you who save people like me from embarrassing ourselves by believing the drivel delivered on a great big shovel.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I feel bad for the OP - She was doing her due diligence and asking potential readers what they'd like to read about on a crochet blog.Two thumbs up on that

I would like to apologize for jumping in with all this random stuff. AmyKnits posted something that tweaked my interest as a web developer as I know for a fact it goes against the standard. She has failed to provide the proof of what she claimed and only managed to provide proof of her ignorance.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> For the OP.... You can get an idea how to set up your comment section on the first page.....
> 
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/my_weblog/about_me.html
> 
> ...


Again comments at the bottom..can you please clarify, how to have comments at the TOP of the page, as you do on your personal blog????


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Again comments at the bottom..can you please clarify, how to have comments at the TOP of the page, as you do on your personal blog????


She is probably still wasting her time hunting for blogs with a comment link above the content :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Stupid idiot


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

To the OP -- As for the *formating* of the actual blog ---- there are forums and help desks specifically for this.
Content of the blog writing can be anything you wish.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Rescue!! Knew you'd come through!
> Hey, don't you have a Highland bull?? Could you ask him IF this is bull s$%&t?? I figure he'd know!
> 
> Also checked at random a couple of the other links.. Some I couldn't even find the comments...
> My advice to the OP..follow a proven format..people are creatures of habit. If the comments are there and people need or choose to read them..they will..adding a comment button to take you to the original blog post..only takes you to that days bog, about that topic..the comments are still at the bottom of the page..not the top..adds an amount of confusion..I wouldn't have found them had I not scrolled to the bottom..I hit comment 4 times before realizing they were at the bottom...


Nope, no bull. Still looking for one to stand stud. But been around enough to know b.s. when I see/smell it. :XD:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> See, people like me get taken in because we don't know the technical wheres and wherefores. It's people like you who save people like me from embarrassing ourselves by believing the drivel delivered on a great big shovel.


Trish, you should know by now that some people just can't help it.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I would like to thank those who spoke up..sad...the OP asked a valid question..and could of been a geat topic! Unfortunately.. Someone always acts like they have first hand knowledge.. ruining the whole topic! 

I have learned a lot, but not about the question asked.

Amy, why do you constantly try, try, try to be the know all do all?!? YOU really NEED to stop! When you make claims, yet do not provide a link to YOUR blog..someone's always gonna call.. BS..when the easiest thing to do..is just add your link..the proof should be there! If it is more to feed your ego..or an attempt to impress. It fails miserably..

Merry Meltdown..


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dijewe said:


> NO the comments are on the bottom - the comments link on the right hand side LINKS to the comments block on the bottom of each article, you said you 'put a space' for comments above the blogpost - you did not say you 'put a link' above a blog post.
> 
> Try again - you are getting wrapped up in your own BS


That is so IT typical I had my self laughing so hard I squirted out of the sides of my Depends which I have never had happen before. Leave it to an IT person to point out the links when they do not even know many times what they have coded or how to access it. Shown every two weeks at my last huge institutional job that includes many of the largest institutions under one "umbrella" where they kept claiming we would all be one system with the same tabs/links/windows/pages etc. no matter where we worked in the system. Large problem. The system was set up to be institutional specific in their area of expertise and only the management was universal so to save on management teams at each facility. That was even dumber as now there was no management at all with any for of background and what was needed to just function generally let alone set up programs for that specific area. And people wonder why the wrong legs get cut off. Then the myriad of inservices from IT trying to explain where to get to other necessary data bases and their "just click here" while doing it for the person which does them no good let alone where they clicked had nothing at all to do with the task or the phraseology at hand. Five years straight of the same old IT BS (which I see you are well trained at) to still have to enter everything by hand into separate databases that will not "talk" to each other (HIPPA being used by IT as an excuse not even knowing the basics of the law) when all that was needed was to put it in once like we had been doing and having it come out for all the others to access for their part in the protocol process.

Long BC and your recent profession there were graduate students going back and forth on the newly developed IBM computer system. Where some geeks in garages tinkered like Dr Byrd with a coffee can to develop his first ventilator, they made what became called a PC.

I am so glad to read that you have done research and I am sure that was all on the web as my IBM brother and MIT brother in Computer Science will tell you there is nothing one can not do with code. That so far is the human part of the equation with the computers getting smarter every day (AI).

You are like the present bunch of IT that have all the systems so messed up in both state and institutional they are making good livings off their blunders and sneak this by the powers to be that can barely remember their passwords and have to have apps that do or a private secretary to remember them for them.

For you design comment, perhaps you did not do enough due diligence on KP to note that was broached before with your BFF GalaxyCraft becoming totally unhinged (to say the least) saying things she did not realize people would note. They did. You would know that some designs could take up to two years to develop and longer for proofing. Odd my friend could do them in a couple hours with proofing and no worry about copyright as that was left for publishing companies back when she worked for Vogue Knits, proofed for EZ and BW and designed and did her own knit couture business in NYC. I do agree with you that changing a word or phrase to make it then copyrightable is far from designing just like the one that sits and scribbles horrid images and then passes that to the poor head atelier. Far to many now with the internet and the fashion industry (you did read the web news this AM I am assuming for the exact same comments about fashion for 2015 and what was learned?).


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Harrietrose61 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> need idea on what to say as in the new year am going to start blogger about my crochet
> 
> i was wondering would you help me out and give me some idea's on what to say!!


Enjoy your journey and just be yourself since that is what matters in the end. It is up to you and your ideas whether you want to stay current with trends or just write about what you are doing. Remember the most watch You Tube person just plays video games where his followers like to play along where he has a whole other following of those that just like him and anything he says or does as sometimes he gets a little goofy for interest sake.

Best of luck to you in the coming year and above all enjoy your holidays.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Frisbee flying over head and things that have no relevance.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Harrietrose61 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> need idea on what to say as in the new year am going to start blogger about my crochet
> 
> i was wondering would you help me out and give me some idea's on what to say!!


I am absolutely appalled at what this thread has degenerated into! - it was a simple question, from a young disabled 'new user' , Harrietrose61, 
who only joined a couple of days ago. She will be confused at what is going on, - plus l told her before she joined that KP users were kind and helpful !!! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html
Goodness knows what she thinks! She is a simple girl ( in the nicest meaning) - and has lots of problems, challenges,and illness in her life due to the rare disibility she has.
Those on this thread who are just posting to slag off Amy, or to 'score points' should be ashamed of themselves!!! - now go to her "Introduce yourself'' post' ( link above) and welcome her!!! - before she leaves KP again in confusion... telling people what nasty people are on there!
Hopefully, the ones who have been kind to her will keep her with us?

I'm sorry, Harriet Rose, ... l thought this would help you! Love, Hilary x


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

disgo said:


> That is so IT typical I had my self laughing so hard I squirted out of the sides of my Depends which I have never had happen before. Leave it to an IT person to point out the links when they do not even know many times what they have coded or how to access it. Shown every two weeks at my last huge institutional job that includes many of the largest institutions under one "umbrella" where they kept claiming we would all be one system with the same tabs/links/windows/pages etc. no matter where we worked in the system. Large problem. The system was set up to be institutional specific in their area of expertise and only the management was universal so to save on management teams at each facility. That was even dumber as now there was no management at all with any for of background and what was needed to just function generally let alone set up programs for that specific area. And people wonder why the wrong legs get cut off. Then the myriad of inservices from IT trying to explain where to get to other necessary data bases and their "just click here" while doing it for the person which does them no good let alone where they clicked had nothing at all to do with the task or the phraseology at hand. Five years straight of the same old IT BS (which I see you are well trained at) to still have to enter everything by hand into separate databases that will not "talk" to each other (HIPPA being used by IT as an excuse not even knowing the basics of the law) when all that was needed was to put it in once like we had been doing and having it come out for all the others to access for their part in the protocol process.
> 
> Long BC and your recent profession there were graduate students going back and forth on the newly developed IBM computer system. Where some geeks in garages tinkered like Dr Byrd with a coffee can to develop his first ventilator, they made what became called a PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that,You have missed the point as usual and provided your typical long winded condescending diatribe of nothingness as its completely unrelated to what was being talked about. Attempting to insult IT does not in anyway move me at all. I take it from who it comes.

I asked Amyknits to provide me with how she managed to pull off a coding effort without knowing how to manipulate code as I wanted to see how it was done. She couldn't so there's that - she proved once again that she is a liar. You jumped in maybe to defend her??? Do you even know???


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I am absolutely appalled at what this thread has degenerated into! - it was a simple question, from a young disabled 'new user' , Harrietrose61,
> who only joined a couple of days ago. She will be confused at what is going on, - plus l told her before she joined that KP users were kind and helpful !!! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html
> Goodness knows what she thinks! She is a simple girl ( in the nicest meaning) - and has lots of problems, challenges,and illness in her life due to the rare disibility she has.
> Those on this thread who are just posting to slag off Amy, or to 'score points' should be ashamed of themselves!!! - now go to her "Introduce yourself'' post' ( link above) and welcome her!!! - before she leaves KP again in confusion... telling people what nasty people are on there!
> ...


How do you know it hasn't helped her? Maybe she learned a thing or two? Plus did you read the entire thread - probably not hey.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

dijewe said:


> How do you know it hasn't helped her? Maybe she learned a thing or two? Plus did you read the entire thread - probably not hey.


Yes , l did read every word! and a lot of un-necessary ones , to say the least! and l know Harriet. She will not have a clue as to what most of the comments mean.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Yes , l did read every word! and a lot of un-necessary ones , to say the least! and l know Harriet. She will not have a clue as to what most of the comments mean.


That's not very nice of you. A bit of a cheek to come in here throwing stones and then assume that your friend is not smart enough to grasp any information that could be helpful.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Back to the original question... for the OP based on a comment by someone who actually knows her:

Fortunately, it is very easy to start a blog these days and it doesn't have to cost anything or require coding. 

Step 1: What do you want your site to look and feel like?
- Look at some other blogs to see what you like; layout etc.
- Wordpress.com has some lovely free templates.
- Play with your blog to see how it works and what you like. You don't have to 'post' it, you can just preview for yourself.

Step 2: What do you want to say
- One of the first comments talked about what you want the blog to do for you. It doesn't have to be for others. You decide.
- There are some nice ideas at the beginning here also
- Photos! I often find that it's a photograph inspires a new idea.
- Draft lots of ideas. I start writing new posts whether or not I'm going to use them right away. It's always nice to have something started when you're ready. 
- Keep a notebook with you and by your bed. The more you write, the more you will write. It's a habit. 
- If you are interested in the writing component, there are some wonderful resources about writing for the web. Readers will only read about 20% so a strong opening line, sub headers in bold and bullet points help readers navigate your post. 

Most importantly... have fun! It will come across in your writing and keep you in it for the long run. 

Laura


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> For the OP.... You can get an idea how to set up your comment section on the first page.....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

lcunitz said:


> Back to the original question... for the OP based on a comment by someone who actually knows her:
> 
> Fortunately, it is very easy to start a blog these days and it doesn't have to cost anything or require coding.
> 
> ...


I checked out your site - great work.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I am absolutely appalled at what this thread has degenerated into! - it was a simple question, from a young disabled 'new user' , Harrietrose61,
> who only joined a couple of days ago. She will be confused at what is going on, - plus l told her before she joined that KP users were kind and helpful !!! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html
> Goodness knows what she thinks! She is a simple girl ( in the nicest meaning) - and has lots of problems, challenges,and illness in her life due to the rare disibility she has.
> Those on this thread who are just posting to slag off Amy, or to 'score points' should be ashamed of themselves!!! - now go to her "Introduce yourself'' post' ( link above) and welcome her!!! - before she leaves KP again in confusion... telling people what nasty people are on there!
> ...


I will go to the page and welcome Harriet right now Hilary, I do have a granddaughter who has a rare condition too. Please understand when you say that people slag Amy off that this is the same Amy who recently called people "morons" on this website and constantly mocks the elderly, which are both disgusting things to do on any forum.

I apologise to you Harriet because this is your post and you seem like a lovely girl and I am really looking forward to reading your blog.
Love from Susan xxx


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 24, 2012)

These suggestions are excellent. Also, your blog site contains interesting techniques and tips which I will be trying out. Thanks.



lcunitz said:


> Back to the original question... for the OP based on a comment by someone who actually knows her:
> 
> Fortunately, it is very easy to start a blog these days and it doesn't have to cost anything or require coding.
> 
> ...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I checked out your site - great work.


I subscribe to that one - it's good.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Caxton said:


> I will go to the page and welcome Harriet right now Hilary, I do have a granddaughter who has a rare condition too. Please understand when you say that people slag Amy off that this is the same Amy who recently called people "morons" on this website and constantly mocks the elderly, which are both disgusting things to do on any forum.
> 
> I apologise to you Harriet because this is your post and you seem like a lovely girl and I am really looking forward to reading your blog.
> Love from Susan xxx


 :thumbup: ditto to all of it.


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

Join a CAL and blog about your progress.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

ShariH said:


> Join a CAL and blog about your progress.


What's a CAL ?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

CAL = Crochet-A-Long


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

A Crochet Along is a group of crocheter working on the same pattern at the same time. It can be a mystery CAL where you get the pattern in parts each week or where the pattern is given in full at the beginning. Crochet Crowd, Repeat Crafter Me, Moogly, are a few who host them. Look on Facebook and Ravelry for group info. Pinterest too.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I welcomed Harriett. I hope her blog does well.
I apologize that this topic took a plunge. I really was hoping Amy would provide her blog link, at first..she said she offers free patterns of her own design. Many KPers design and post the links to their patterns, are proud of their work the and considerate in offering them. No such link was provided, that's when doubts formed, for me at least.

Dijewe, wanted to know how a comment was at the top of a blog, This is her field, and inquiring would be the norm. 
It went downhill from there.

The simple solution, IMHO, would simply provide your blog link. Easily adverted.

I pray some knowlkedge provided here helps Harriet..


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I welcomed Harriett. I hope her blog does well.
> I apologize that this topic took a plunge. I really was hoping Amy would provide her blog link, at first..she said she offers free patterns of her own design. Many KPers design and post the links to their patterns, are proud of their work the and considerate in offering them. No such link was provided, that's when doubts formed, for me at least.
> 
> Dijewe, wanted to know how a comment was at the top of a blog, This is her field, and inquiring would be the norm.
> ...


This is a good comprehensive article: http://www.theblogstarter.com/step-1-get-started/

Here is a template for a free Blog editorial calendar: http://offers.hubspot.com/blog-editorial-calendar
In any case I apologized to Harriet in an earlier post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379320-4.html#8419975


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> This is a good comprehensive article: http://www.theblogstarter.com/step-1-get-started/
> 
> Here is a template for a free Blog editorial calendar: http://offers.hubspot.com/blog-editorial-calendar
> In any case I apologized to Harriet in an earlier post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379320-4.html#8419975


Thanks for the great links! Glad to hear from someone who knows her stuff!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I haven't read all the comments yet. So, hope that I'm not reposting ideas.
Post about things that you find helpful.
Like, leaving the crochet hook with the item that you are working on so that you know what size hook to use.
Or, put a note somewhere to make sure you know the size hook for that project.

You can make a longer chain than needed and then undo any extra chain or if it is too long, cut some off and it will lock in place when pulled.

Buy more than one hook of your favorite size. You may need one for home and one to take with you.

Use a pencil case or makeup case to hold hooks, scissors and darning needle.

Check for dye lot when buying yarn and buy more than needed for large project.
If you run out of that color, you may not be able to get it to match.

Take a picture of what ever you make. 

Keep track of the source of things that you are making.

Make diary of when you started and finished a project and note any problems you had or how much you enjoyed making that item.

Tell your readers what made you interested in crochet and when you started.
Tell them about things that you have made, are making and what you would like to make.

Ask them what is on their hooks.
Dick


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

DickWorrall said:


> I haven't read all the comments yet. So, hope that I'm not reposting ideas.
> Post about things that you find helpful.
> Like, leaving the crochet hook with the item that you are working on so that you know what size hook to use.
> Or, put a note somewhere to make sure you know the size hook for that project.
> ...


Some good tips here.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

DickWorrall said:


> I haven't read all the comments yet. So, hope that I'm not reposting ideas.
> Post about things that you find helpful.
> Like, leaving the crochet hook with the item that you are working on so that you know what size hook to use.
> Or, put a note somewhere to make sure you know the size hook for that project.
> ...


These are great tips ! Thank you!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

dijewe said:


> This is a good comprehensive article: http://www.theblogstarter.com/step-1-get-started/
> 
> Here is a template for a free Blog editorial calendar: http://offers.hubspot.com/blog-editorial-calendar
> In any case I apologized to Harriet in an earlier post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379320-4.html#8419975


Thanks for the info!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> I welcomed Harriett. I hope her blog does well.
> I apologize that this topic took a plunge. I really was hoping Amy would provide her blog link, at first..she said she offers free patterns of her own design. Many KPers design and post the links to their patterns, are proud of their work the and considerate in offering them. No such link was provided, that's when doubts formed, for me at least.
> 
> Dijewe, wanted to know how a comment was at the top of a blog, This is her field, and inquiring would be the norm.
> ...


I'm sure Harriet will glean some good advice from this thread, - Thanks!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> I am absolutely appalled at what this thread has degenerated into! - it was a simple question, from a young disabled 'new user' , Harrietrose61,
> who only joined a couple of days ago. She will be confused at what is going on, - plus l told her before she joined that KP users were kind and helpful !!! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html
> Goodness knows what she thinks! She is a simple girl ( in the nicest meaning) - and has lots of problems, challenges,and illness in her life due to the rare disibility she has.
> Those on this thread who are just posting to slag off Amy, or to 'score points' should be ashamed of themselves!!! - now go to her "Introduce yourself'' post' ( link above) and welcome her!!! - before she leaves KP again in confusion... telling people what nasty people are on there!
> ...


I understand your desire to protect your friend, and that is commendable.

However, there is a valuable lesson to be gained on this thread. The person who claimed to have a blog with comments at the top is not being truthful. She doesn't have a blog. Anyone who has a blog would know that it would be silly to put the comments at the top. Therefore, do not listen to any of her advice when designing a blog.

Welcome to KP, Harriet Rose, and best of luck getting your blog set up. I can't offer any suggestions because my knowledge of crochet is minimal.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> See, people like me get taken in because we don't know the technical wheres and wherefores. It's people like you who save people like me from embarrassing ourselves by believing the drivel delivered on a great big shovel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

dijewe said:


> This is a good comprehensive article: http://www.theblogstarter.com/step-1-get-started/
> 
> Here is a template for a free Blog editorial calendar: http://offers.hubspot.com/blog-editorial-calendar
> In any case I apologized to Harriet in an earlier post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379320-4.html#8419975


This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy. 
You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


No, Amy just needs to be truthful, and quit telling whoppers, half truths, and shinning folks on. If she did that there'd be no need for us to point those things out constantly.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

"Oh stroke me stroke me, I know everything about everything in the whole world" - attitude is nauseating to say the least.
Yes there are folks who will tell it like it is (or call out the lies, or misleading information) ..... if others do not like it, they can move on to another topic. Which is a real shame most of the time, because they then miss the true/factual information; or they find out there IS MORE THAN ONE WAY to do things.
When someone puts information into a reply, it is only expected to answer any questions that may arise from such statements.
If the person does not want to be forthcoming of such answers - they should not have replied in the first place (or stroked themselves with added unnecessary commentaries).


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

dijewe said:


> Correct, but you never know hey. I am going to mess with some code today and see if it can be done. It's completely illogical in the bigger picture.


Completely illogical also in that we read from left to right and top to bottom. To even consider having comments on the top makes no sense at all.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


What have you contributed to this thread to help the OP, oh I see.....nothing at all except a sarcastic comment.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> "Oh stroke me stroke me, I know everything about everything in the whole world" - attitude is nauseating to say the least.
> Yes there are folks who will tell it like it is (or call out the lies, or misleading information) ..... if others do not like it, they can move on to another topic. Which is a real shame most of the time, because they then miss the true/factual information; or they find out there IS MORE THAN ONE WAY to do things.
> When someone puts information into a reply, it is only expected to answer any questions that may arise from such statements.
> If the person does not want to be forthcoming of such answers - they should not have replied in the first place (or stroked themselves with added unnecessary commentaries).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> CAL = Crochet-A-Long


I have never heard this term.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


Dijewe, who posted the information to which you refer, is an IT specialist. She started out by legitimately asking Amy about how she had accomplished placing the comment section at the top of her blog. Amy never answered and never posted a link to her blog so that we could see the comments at the top of her blog page.

Once dijewe realized that there would be no cooperation from Amy, she made the post that you commented on.

You're laughing, huh? Maybe Amy is the one you should be laughing at. None so blind as those that will not see. Matthew Henry (1662-1714)


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


And I have a laugh at the pot-stirrers who only pipe up when things go too quiet for them. :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


Efforts were made to get this topic straight..I find it rude and uncalled for to stir it up again. As my mom said..let well enough alone.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

One fundamental question is, "Who is the intended audience?" This is a part of the answer to why you are blogging. You've received lots of good suggestions.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


PFFFFTT laugh away, I don't care what you think. Who are you anyway? A nobody who just skated in for attention? The OP started another thread about this, showing she is above all this BS.

I knew that AmyShits was tossing out another one of her lies. She has herself professed to be compulsive liar in this thread http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132895-1.html#2540389 3 years ago and her lies have just escalated since, both on the forum and even worse through PM with people who believed they were friends. The scope of those private lies were worse than what you see on here - she likes to play with people. So whenever I detect that she is at her game again, I will call her out on it.

What you gonna do? Laugh yourself stupid?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :XD:


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

IMO, it is also wise to use spell check AND read your content before putting it out there live. Turns me off immediately to find myself editing and not enjoying a site.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

dijewe said:


> PFFFFTT laugh away, I don't care what you think. Who are you anyway? A nobody who just skated in for attention? The OP started another thread about this, showing she is above all this BS.
> 
> I knew that AmyShits was tossing out another one of her lies. She has herself professed to be compulsive liar in this thread http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132895-1.html#2540389 3 years ago and her lies have just escalated since, both on the forum and even worse through PM with people who believed they were friends. The scope of those private lies were worse than what you see on here - she likes to play with people. So whenever I detect that she is at her game again, I will call her out on it.


Reading the post you provided a link to was very disturbing. People who claim they are "good liars" rarely are...our prisons are full of people who tell amazing "tales".

Excellent story telling skills, do not involve lying, this is evidenced by best selling authors. The problem with, "lying on the fly" is that the liar generally forgets exactly what they said and more lies are needed to cover their tracks.

Liars are no better than common thieves, they steal our trust.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

LindaBlueCat said:


> IMO, it is also wise to use spell check AND read your content before putting it out there live. Turns me off immediately to find myself editing and not enjoying a site.


Good recommendation. I use a wonderful spelling/grammar checker from Ginger.com. It's always catching things on that I did not see even after reading multiple times. The lower level is free. I have my kids use it for school too.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


This post says a lot more nasty things about you than it says about them. Thank you for that!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Reading the post you provided a link to was very disturbing. People who claim they are "good liars" rarely are...our prisons are full of people who tell amazing "tales".
> 
> Excellent story telling skills, do not involve lying, this is evidenced by best selling authors. The problem with, "lying on the fly" is that the liar generally forgets exactly what they said and more lies are needed to cover their tracks.
> 
> Liars are no better than common thieves, they steal our trust.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd explain first rule of crochet (for beginners, obviously) would be to turn the hook to the bottom before pulling through stitches. I've never seen anyone explain that, and it is critical.

I had a blog, I just ran out of steam. If you have photos for some reason it invites readers. 

Good luck!


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

lcunitz said:


> Good recommendation. I use a wonderful spelling/grammar checker from Ginger.com. It's always catching things on that I did not see even after reading multiple times. The lower level is free. I have my kids use it for school too.


This looks as though it would be a good idea for all of us.
Would it correct a certain poster who capitalised the first letter of every word when she is approaching a meltdown? It is very difficult to read what she says so I should think that most people don't bother.
By the way, I love your blog - I've signed up to it. Looking forward to trying your edge methods for stockinet the.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> PFFFFTT laugh away, I don't care what you think. Who are you anyway? A nobody who just skated in for attention? The OP started another thread about this, showing she is above all this BS.
> 
> I knew that AmyShits was tossing out another one of her lies. She has herself professed to be compulsive liar in this thread http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132895-1.html#2540389 3 years ago and her lies have just escalated since, both on the forum and even worse through PM with people who believed they were friends. The scope of those private lies were worse than what you see on here - she likes to play with people. So whenever I detect that she is at her game again, I will call her out on it.
> 
> What you gonna do? Laugh yourself stupid?


The link you posted dijewe really amazed me. To be a good writer one does not have to be a liar. I am amazed someone would give such advice. Constant lies will distort a persons perception. Well, the proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Coral McRae said:


> I'd explain first rule of crochet (for beginners, obviously) would be to turn the hook to the bottom before pulling through stitches. I've never seen anyone explain that, and it is critical.
> 
> I had a blog, I just ran out of steam. If you have photos for some reason it invites readers.
> 
> Good luck!


This is a very good tip. :thumbup:


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> The link you posted dijewe really amazed me. To be a good writer one does not have to be a liar. I am amazed someone would give such advice. Constant lies will distort a persons perception. Well, the proof is in the pudding as they say.


If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


Calm down I was just making a statement as I see you do. We are entitled to our opinions as you are yours. How I choose to spend my time is my choice.
Have a Merry Christmas gillyc.
By the way, as I have told Amy I will tell you I will post where I choose. I am all over this forum downstairs, general and attic. I post everywhere.

Edited after gillyc' edit.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Some people will never understand no matter how many times it is explained and no matter how many times it is worded differently to get the other to understand.

There is a difference between ignoring the 'embellished' word of self-stroking and the inaccurate/mis-information of the crafts (or any other part of life in the world when the truth is known otherwise).
Speaking out against this type of mis-information and innacurate information benefits the newbie to the crafts (or any other part of life in the world when the truth is known otherwise).
Speaking out is not the sole purpose of ragging on any one person.
So get over it and move on yourself -- no discussion needed.

But as has been mentioned, once the ball of lies is started it is hard to stop it, let alone recognize the lies time and time again.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


Excuse me, but open forum, meaning I can visit and post anywhere I wish. If you feel that I should stay in attic how about passing this along to Amy: Stay downstairs. Or is it case of she can visit and post wherever she wishes, but some of us should only post in the Attic? You can't have it both ways. Goose and gander.

Edit for spelling.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Excuse me, but open forum, meaning I can visit and post anywhere I wish. If you feel that I should stay in attic how about passing this along to Amy: Stay downstairs. Or is it case of she can visit and post wherever she wishes, but dome of us should only post in the Attic? You can't have it both ways. Goose snd gander.


I enjoy your and the rest of your group's posts when you are being instructive and polite, but when any of you are ranting it just turns me off.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> I enjoy your and the rest of your group's posts when you are being instructive and polite, but when any of you are ranting it just turns me off.


Then follow your own advice, just shrug and move on.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


Why on earth do you do you spend time commenting on what anyone says to or about Any..if that's how you feel, just shrug and move on. Actually the attic was created for many reasons, one being to keep newcomers from being exposed to Amy's meltdowns!

One suggestion for you and your group..don't comment on comments you disagree with.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


New members and those new to knitting may not be aware of her penchant for "embellishing". More than once I have seen her give false or misleading information, when she's trying to impress others, with her vast knowledge.

All members can post on any section and topic they desire. It is not up to you, to mandate or even suggest who can post in the various sections of KP. The attic was not created for a specific group. You might want to read the description of the attic, to fully understand the purpose of that section.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey, don't have a go at Katsch - she, like all of us, can post where she likes.

Smart? You're having a laugh - now, BACK OFF! 



gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yep, jog on! 


cindye6556 said:


> Then follow your own advice, just shrug and move on.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> New members and those new to knitting may not be aware of her penchant for "embellishing". More than once I have seen her give false or misleading information, when she's trying to impress others, with her vast knowledge.


Not so vast knowledge.
No - it is not best to wash wool in hot water.
No - it is not best to hang a wet hand knitted item over the shower rod to dry.

Hat patterns can and do indeed come in mutisizes - not just one size fits all.
There is indeed a way to determine a yarn weight gauge without the ball band.

The list goes on - and many are recent.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Not so vast knowledge.
> No - it is not best to wash wool in hot water.
> No - it is not best to hang a wet hand knitted item over the shower rod to dry.
> Hat patterns can and do indeed come in mutisizes - not just one size fits all.
> ...


No you don't need boiling water to felt.
No yarn is not spun and plied the way she described
No, making a few simple changes in an existing pattern does not make one a "designer".
No, one does not need to discard "frogged yarn" due to making a mistake and ripping back.
Spinning tales does not make one either a spinner or great storyteller.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Not so vast knowledge.
> No - it is not best to hang a wet hand knitted item over the shower rod to dry.


Oops, I do this with socks!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> Oops, I do this with socks!


The items were sweaters. :?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> The items were sweaters. :?


Poor sweater. :thumbdown:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


It's not the "embellishments" that are disgusting, it's the mean, hurtful things she does. Comparing her work side by side to an item knit by another member that she has deemed less skilled than she. Or disparaging another member for the work she does to make a living. Calling someone an "unworthy mother" for daring to wear makeup and get her hair done for her sons wedding...

Making up stories to tell here on KP is pathetic. She thinks she can get away with these lies while laughing at all of you people that defend her.

You can be one of her fools. I'm choosing to be one of many who will not.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> No you don't need boiling water to felt.
> No yarn is not spun and plied the way she described
> No, making a few simple changes in an existing pattern does not make one a "designer".
> No, one does not need to discard "frogged yarn" due to making a mistake and ripping back.
> Spinning tales does not make one either a spinner or great storyteller.


This too.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> It's not the "embellishments" that are disgusting, it's the mean, hurtful things she does. Comparing her work side by side to an item knit by another member that she has deemed less skilled than she. Or disparaging another member for the work she does to make a living. Calling someone an "unworthy mother" for daring to wear makeup and get her hair done for her sons wedding...
> 
> Making up stories to tell here on KP is pathetic. She thinks she can get away with these lies while laughing at all of you people that defend her.
> 
> You can be one of her fools. I'm choosing to be one of many who will not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Let's add calling people idiots, morons, lacking common sense and all of her other insults. The "attack" on a member over the wedding was just terrible and totally uncalled for. Belittling someone over their job, does a "nice person" do that? Of course not. I'm still upset over the "hat" incident and not likely to forget it anytime soon because it was so mean spirited.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> It's not the "embellishments" that are disgusting, it's the mean, hurtful things she does. Comparing her work side by side to an item knit by another member that she has deemed less skilled than she. Or disparaging another member for the work she does to make a living. Calling someone an "unworthy mother" for daring to wear makeup and get her hair done for her sons wedding...
> 
> Making up stories to tell here on KP is pathetic. She thinks she can get away with these lies while laughing at all of you people that defend her.
> 
> You can be one of her fools. I'm choosing to be one of many who will not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Let's add calling people idiots, morons, lacking common sense and all of her other insults. The "attack" on a member over the wedding was just terrible and totally uncalled for. Belittling someone over their job, does a "nice person" do that? Of course not. I'm still upset over the "hat" incident and not likely to forget it anytime soon because it was so mean spirited.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

So gilly, how's this topic going for you now?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems that a very LARGE post on this topic has been removed. Wonder how that happened????????


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

gillyc said:


> This would have been more useful to the OP if this had been put on the first page, rather than being nasty as usual to Amy.
> You are all so eager to shout her down that you all end up looking foolish. Still, some of us can have a good laugh at your expense. Thank you for that!


You obviously have no clue what you are talking about!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

gillyc said:


> If that is what you think about Amy why on earth do you and the group spend so many hours discussing her. Just shrug and move on. Most of us are smart enough to realise when she is embellishing and when she is just teasing you to get the oh so predictable response so the others of us can be amused at your antics.
> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


A little of do as I tell you and not as I do. Who are you to tell anyone where to stay or not? You should take your own advice lady.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> It's not the "embellishments" that are disgusting, it's the mean, hurtful things she does. Comparing her work side by side to an item knit by another member that she has deemed less skilled than she. Or disparaging another member for the work she does to make a living. Calling someone an "unworthy mother" for daring to wear makeup and get her hair done for her sons wedding...
> 
> Making up stories to tell here on KP is pathetic. She thinks she can get away with these lies while laughing at all of you people that defend her.
> 
> You can be one of her fools. I'm choosing to be one of many who will not.


Well said Shannon. :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Seems that a very LARGE post on this topic has been removed. Wonder how that happened????????


Gee, can I think on that for a while and get back to you on it? :XD: :XD:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Seems that a very LARGE post on this topic has been removed. Wonder how that happened????????


I think I have an answer. Proven wrong, asked to have posted deleted? Of course I could be wrong since I'm just a "dumb cow."


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Seems that a very LARGE post on this topic has been removed. Wonder how that happened????????


Still there - page 2


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Still there - page 2


So it is.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Harrietrose61 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> need idea on what to say as in the new year am going to start blogger about my crochet
> 
> i was wondering would you help me out and give me some idea's on what to say!!


Harriet 
I have been thinking about what discussion I would most want to read about crochet. I have been crocheting for many years. I would want to know more about reading the crochet charts particularly the Japanese and Russian charts. 
Good luck with your blog and let us know the link.
Kathy


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes - they're fascinating! 


Katsch said:


> Harriet
> I have been thinking about what discussion I would most want to read about crochet. I have been crocheting for many years. I would want to know more about reading the crochet charts particularly the Japanese and Russian charts.
> Good luck with your blog and let us know the link.
> Kathy


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> It's not the "embellishments" that are disgusting, it's the mean, hurtful things she does. Comparing her work side by side to an item knit by another member that she has deemed less skilled than she. Or disparaging another member for the work she does to make a living. Calling someone an "unworthy mother" for daring to wear makeup and get her hair done for her sons wedding...
> 
> Making up stories to tell here on KP is pathetic. She thinks she can get away with these lies while laughing at all of you people that defend her.
> 
> You can be one of her fools. I'm choosing to be one of many who will not.


Well spoken. I choose not be one of her fools either.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Harriet
> I have been thinking about what discussion I would most want to read about crochet. I have been crocheting for many years. I would want to know more about reading the crochet charts particularly the Japanese and Russian charts.
> Good luck with your blog and let us know the link.
> Kathy


She has another thread over here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

dijewe said:


> She has another thread over here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html


This has already been posted by bethshangirl several pages ago.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

gillyc said:


> This has already been posted.


Jeez thanks for pointing that out - did I address you? No I didn't so do yourself a favor and go find something else to do


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> She has another thread over here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html


Thanks for the link. I know it was posted earlier, but sometimes it's such a PITA to have to slog through page after page looking for a link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> She has another thread over here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html


Thanks dijewe I posted my thoughts on that thread as well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> That is so IT typical I had my self laughing so hard I squirted out of the sides of my Depends which I have never had happen before. Leave it to an IT person to point out the links when they do not even know many times what they have coded or how to access it. Shown every two weeks at my last huge institutional job that includes many of the largest institutions under one "umbrella" where they kept claiming we would all be one system with the same tabs/links/windows/pages etc. no matter where we worked in the system. Large problem. The system was set up to be institutional specific in their area of expertise and only the management was universal so to save on management teams at each facility. That was even dumber as now there was no management at all with any for of background and what was needed to just function generally let alone set up programs for that specific area. And people wonder why the wrong legs get cut off. Then the myriad of inservices from IT trying to explain where to get to other necessary data bases and their "just click here" while doing it for the person which does them no good let alone where they clicked had nothing at all to do with the task or the phraseology at hand. Five years straight of the same old IT BS (which I see you are well trained at) to still have to enter everything by hand into separate databases that will not "talk" to each other (HIPPA being used by IT as an excuse not even knowing the basics of the law) when all that was needed was to put it in once like we had been doing and having it come out for all the others to access for their part in the protocol process.
> 
> Long BC and your recent profession there were graduate students going back and forth on the newly developed IBM computer system. Where some geeks in garages tinkered like Dr Byrd with a coffee can to develop his first ventilator, they made what became called a PC.
> 
> ...


Now you're an expert in what?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Thanks for that,You have missed the point as usual and provided your typical long winded condescending diatribe of nothingness as its completely unrelated to what was being talked about. Attempting to insult IT does not in anyway move me at all. I take it from who it comes.
> 
> I asked Amyknits to provide me with how she managed to pull off a coding effort without knowing how to manipulate code as I wanted to see how it was done. She couldn't so there's that - she proved once again that she is a liar. You jumped in maybe to defend her??? Do you even know???


This is Amy's fiercest friend and he's an expert on nothing and everything. 
The garbage being spewed just takes up space and teaches nothing.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> This is Amy's fiercest friend and he's an expert on nothing and everything.
> The garbage being spewed just takes up space and teaches nothing.


Add insults IT!! My daughter is an IT..called this outdated thinking. Someone needs to enter the 21st century!
Raving of a mind stuck in yesteryear..


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

*From Page 1 with no prior comments to the OP's question what so ever.*



fortunate1 said:


> Humph..you blog? Never heard it mentioned before..out of character for you..so would you please post a link?
> 
> I think many many KPers would love to visit and see your own patterns and since you offer them FREE..I bet it would really increase the traffic!!
> 
> Free!! Never offered them before?!? Poor KPers!! Holding out on your fellow knitters?


*You either did not do due diligence (not surprising from a computer addicted individual with no obvious experience on using the large reference resources still in hard copy--yes those bound things with paper for pages---to even start their "search" ). There have been ways to search long before a browser bar (and even the browser in case you are unaware) is controlled as to its content so is lacking greatly with facts stated that are not true.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38839-1.html

NO. Many have used them and have theirs pictured on KP long before the scorched earth campaign. Not nice to have your quote out of context, is it? Just read it in relation to the question from the OP.*



dijewe said:


> Oh boy - didn't she say that she doesn't have time to write up patterns? Plus there is far more to pattern writing than slapping up some monstrosity that you edited from an original pattern and then calling it your own design. Same applies to fairisle patterns - copying a series of patterns you find in a book and then arranging them on the bodice of a sweater is not designing either. Plus we were told time and time again that all of these bags with sleeves are edited for ape arms and a long body - I cannot believe that she would take the trouble to grade a pattern for normal body sizes - far too self absorbed for that. Any one of her posts will give you a huge clue to that fact.
> 
> Plus I would love to see any blogging software that 'puts' the comments section above posts. This is not cut and paste or drop and drag stuff WTF. I don't know of a single one that does that as it is NOT industry standard. Even designing a theme that does that would take some extensive coding skills.So this is just more BS


*Shall we journey into your original topics on KP??? In the late 1700s there were patterns made for a tool called the cro-needle/pin or knook that could create a right sided fabric done with casting on loops and a return pass called a return chain. QUESS WHAT???? Afghan stitch was born as it lended itself well to the afghan with truly squared stitches for doing cross stitch embroidery work on. Even publications later in the Victorian era gave credit to these patterns as copyright did not apply to them like now.

Oh, that's right, you do not like to read so I will try and shorten this diatribe (from a formally trained and experienced business owner in the industry of fashion before a geek made a PC in a garage and the other dropping out of my alma mater to do so with his partner--both from the same "town" I was doing my couture business in) :roll:. Then again as a tech you know way more then those with advanced degrees from MIT in computer science or some that have worked for IBM for over 50 yrs.

You do not need a person in black fish net with a purple satin bustier (since she is your favorite I'm sure you are stunning in yours as well) teaching you basic afghan (now accredited to Tunisia like Persia to rugs) stitches. Annie's has a whole line of books, hooks and newer techniques and patterns and the re-introduction of the double ended crochet hook. Those came out in the early 80s. Have you done DEC yet? Did you know you can do standard crochet within the rows of Tunisian and DEC and make all sorts of crocheted fabrics not seen on the web or in books yet. A well respected member of KP, John Dornan, has done a lot in this realm of the art but you are far to involved with your snarking to even notice. Such a helpful and constructive individual: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357225-1.html
and with such computer knowledge was unaware of the study last spring from a well know computer lab that took a fresh off the line computer and hooked it to the web. It was then downloaded with every PDF it could find from all areas of the web and crashed less then 71 hours after being hooked up. The summary (if you know what those are) was that PDFs are now the worst for all malware and other nemesis attacks that do not even have a name yet in the computer realm of things.*



chrisjac said:


> This is Amy's fiercest friend and he's an expert on nothing and everything.
> The garbage being spewed just takes up space and teaches nothing.


*All KP members are friends to me as I was taught to love all people. But then again there are many here commenting that are on record of having fogged minds and wouldn't know what a clear one was. I am sorry that I have no time for those sorts so get your substance of choice and snark away infinitum like someone really cares and thank you also in advance for your gorgeous designs that I am going to have to drop everything and try and make.*


fortunate1 said:


> Add insults IT!! My daughter is an IT..called this outdated thinking. Someone needs to enter the 21st century!
> Raving of a mind stuck in yesteryear..


*I did in the mid-twentieth since you do not know me at all you would have known I started from the bottom (lower then a tech) and have the letters to prove my advancement to the top and beyond--unlike academics I owned and operated a very successful business so actually applied and profited from my efforts to learn. Your daughter should know its infomatics as a degree just like there are no more inhalation therapists anymore but respiratory therapists now. You may want to break it to her gently that what she learned was from the perspective of her program and more her instructors knowledge and there is so much more to learn yet. And she may not want to go further as soon the computer will be a thing of the 20th century.

If you would read some of my comments and look at my last quote on my avatar you would know I do not believe in the word expert and am just like anyone else learning something new each and every day. Unlike like others before me I share my data freely so it is up to the receiver to take it and use it or not.

In full discloser I do not work for nor am compensated by any yarn company, web site etc. like many commenting here. I have no vested interest nor need compensation or accolades as I have already have had all that and have no desire to return.*


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bravo.. Genius. Pure genius! 
ETA..kp is not her blog...
Merry Christmas!?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

disgo said:


> *From Page 1 with no prior comments to the OP's question what so ever.*
> 
> Shall we journey into your original topics on KP??? In the late 1700s there were patterns made for a tool called the cro-needle/pin or knook that could create a right sided fabric done with casting on loops and a return pass called a return chain. QUESS WHAT???? Afghan stitch was born as it lended itself well to the afghan with truly squared stitches for doing cross stitch embroidery work on. Even publications later in the Victorian era gave credit to these patterns as copyright did not apply to them like now.
> 
> ...


So you linked a complaint from me that designers should provide patterns in PDF format and then inform me that they are the worst for malware. Whether a file is malicious or not, does not depend on the file extension (in this case PDF). It depends on the vulnerabilities in the software which will be parsing it. So for example, PDF reader that you are using potentially contains a buffer overflow vulnerability, then an attacker can construct a special PDF file to exploit that vulnerability. I doubt a knitter would want to create a PDF file that exploits their customer base computers.
To guard against such attacks is also easy, just ensure your PDF reader is up-to-date. When browsing patterns using a device other than a desktop or laptop computer, having the ability to download a pattern that is in a portable document format is far easier than a copy and paste action. In any case, if it is not easy for me as a potential customer/reader I move on which means the loss of a potential customer/reader. No sweat. As a business owner you should know that the point of keeping a customer is to make that customer happy. Maybe that is not your priority which is why you mention your couture business in the past tense.

You toss your credentials into every post so I assume you are very proud of your efforts learning from the bottom up, and I am sure you have reason to feel that. I have owned and run a business for the past 30 years in 3 different countries. My IT degree was born out of a desire to understand the aspects of technology to be able to communicate globally between Africa, Europe and the USA. I saved our business a ton of money knowing how to apply technology for our needs. I rarely do anything half-assed. Therefore your opinion of the IT industry or techies in general is irrelevant. If it wasn't for that techie building a computer in his garage, you would still have to communicate with a pencil and paper and not on this format of social media as you are doing. Besides, long before that techie built his computer in a garage for the average person like you, Alan Turing designed the first computer device that pretty much was instrumental in the allied forces winning WWII.

As far as your comment about crochet is concerned - I can crochet, I can follow a pattern too. I have learned Tunisian crochet too plus I have constructed fabric using the technique HOWEVER I do not enjoy crochet at all. I am a knitter. When I first joined KP, I learned a lot from other knitters, specifically in the USA as I was not born and raised here. Subsequently I have found many other resources in book form that satisfy my need to construct more complicated processes. I don't knit a production line of garments as I prefer the process rather than the product. My choice you know and therefore not exactly what most knitters on this site are after.

All the women on my maternal side were outstanding with needlework. I learned from them from the time I was knee high to a grasshopper. I did numerous courses in draping, pattern making as well as all the hand stitches required in couture sewing. It just wasn't for me. I discovered I am too analytical and was better at business which I learned at the knee of my father from the time I was 12. The fashion industry is fickle - I preferred a more stable method to make a sustainable income.

I do not owe you or anyone else an explanation for my reaction to the one poster who is a constant agitator on this site. Perhaps you don't know all the facts. Perhaps you should do some research into that person's posts - numerous links have been supplied where inconsistencies are evident. The sad thing is that most people who have turned against her, used to be fans. Who is the cause of that? the one person at the center of it all or the 50+ people who are disgusted with her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> I would add Tunisian Crochet to gr8knitwit2's list and maybe some articles about pros and cons of using different types of yarn/fiber.
> I think some of the posts and questions here on KP should give you some great starting points.
> And, of course, encourage readers to look at KP


I'll add the suggestion to put the link to your blog in your signature line on KP and on any other forums you're on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I have never heard this term.


And a KAL is a Knit-a-long. Plenty with a google search for 'knit along':
http://www.google.ca/search?q=knit+along&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=6EF-VpW0NIK8eOCZlNgH
for crochet along: http://www.google.ca/search?q=knit+along&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=6EF-VpW0NIK8eOCZlNgH#q=crochet+along
On Ravelry for 'KAL': http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=kal
for CAL: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&query=cal&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

There are probably thousands of *-a-longs available online - and many are free.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ... *Liars are no better than common thieves, they steal our trust.*


*BINGO!!!* You have nailed it - 'it' being what rubs every thinking person the wrong way. Thank you for the very succinct explanation.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Harriet,

I don't know how to start a blog but wanted to wish you the best with yours.

People would probably like to read about your projects and what you like to crochet and who it is for.

Have fun with what you do.

Also, welcome to KP. This is such a nice place to learn and share information.

SouthernGirl



Harrietrose61 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> need idea on what to say as in the new year am going to start blogger about my crochet
> 
> i was wondering would you help me out and give me some idea's on what to say!!


----------



## Harrietrose61 (Dec 22, 2015)

To be honest ladies i dont care & dont want to know about amy. I was just asking what would you put in a crochet blog if you were going to write one if you wanted to. But anyways i dont feel welcome in this knitting & crochet group, maybe its good if i remove myself so you ladies can carry on talking & slaging of this girl amy.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I am absolutely appalled at what this thread has degenerated into! - it was a simple question, from a young disabled 'new user' , Harrietrose61,
> who only joined a couple of days ago. She will be confused at what is going on, - plus l told her before she joined that KP users were kind and helpful !!! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379315-1.html
> Goodness knows what she thinks! She is a simple girl ( in the nicest meaning) - and has lots of problems, challenges,and illness in her life due to the rare disibility she has.
> Those on this thread who are just posting to slag off Amy, or to 'score points' should be ashamed of themselves!!! - now go to her "Introduce yourself'' post' ( link above) and welcome her!!! - before she leaves KP again in confusion... telling people what nasty people are on there!
> ...


This has indeed been a pitiful way to welcome a newcomer.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dijewe said:


> So you linked a complaint from me that designers should provide patterns in PDF format and then inform me that they are the worst for malware. Whether a file is malicious or not, does not depend on the file extension (in this case PDF). It depends on the vulnerabilities in the software which will be parsing it. So for example, PDF reader that you are using potentially contains a buffer overflow vulnerability, then an attacker can construct a special PDF file to exploit that vulnerability. I doubt a knitter would want to create a PDF file that exploits their customer base computers.
> To guard against such attacks is also easy, just ensure your PDF reader is up-to-date. When browsing patterns using a device other than a desktop or laptop computer, having the ability to download a pattern that is in a portable document format is far easier than a copy and paste action. In any case, if it is not easy for me as a potential customer/reader I move on which means the loss of a potential customer/reader. No sweat. As a business owner you should know that the point of keeping a customer is to make that customer happy. Maybe that is not your priority which is why you mention your couture business in the past tense.
> 
> You toss your credentials into every post so I assume you are very proud of your efforts learning from the bottom up, and I am sure you have reason to feel that. I have owned and run a business for the past 30 years in 3 different countries. My IT degree was born out of a desire to understand the aspects of technology to be able to communicate globally between Africa, Europe and the USA. I saved our business a ton of money knowing how to apply technology for our needs. I rarely do anything half-assed. Therefore your opinion of the IT industry or techies in general is irrelevant. If it wasn't for that techie building a computer in his garage, you would still have to communicate with a pencil and paper and not on this format of social media as you are doing. Besides, long before that techie built his computer in a garage for the average person like you, Alan Turing designed the first computer device that pretty much was instrumental in the allied forces winning WWII.
> ...


I want to thank you the most for taking the time to actually communicate and you would be like my friend that became the head of the IT at a campus of facilities as she (and from what you say about yourself) are great at your job. You of course know the others to which I speak as no profession of any sort is exempt from them.

I jabber on as most say due to the harping, sniping, snarking etc. that occurred early on when I joined KP and in order to continue to be a member I was told by all different sorts on KP to make more statements that could back my treatise of the needlearts. I being a dabbler and using my scientific method from my degreed profession do the best I can with my form of learning challenges to share my savant files in my brain. It means everything pours out which includes all aspects of my other professions in the fashion industry. I ran my own business then refusing very lucrative positions offered to me that although they became more prominent with time in the industry they basically wanted my savant skills in seeing and making (not bragging but most often better then the original) making the item with my training in couture which is no longer available since 73. I was the one to close my business and left many valued and regular customers as I only used word of mouth and my quality to get customers. They knew I was far more fussy then them so if things did not meet my standards I would not do them at all. Thus my first policy--No One Occasion anything (i.e. wedding parties etc. etc.) and then to be asked for pictures always makes me laugh as you would need permission from the surviving family members to dig up their relative as unlike many believe you can take it with you and they did. I am a realist and when doing my yearly business tax report for the state I could not help but notice I was making $1.75 and hour doing couture while the piece work I had done and other friends I still had doing that form of work were getting $1.25. Just like my original idea for business outside my true profession to do needle laces was dashed when walking into a Victoria BC harbor lace shop and seeing a formal, floor length Nottingham lace table cloth (handmade) for $25 US I cried the whole four hour return trip to Seattle on the ferry knowing my idea would never fly.

Thank you also for sharing your background as I appreciate that more then you ever imagine and we have way more in common then one might think so I will apologize again to you in particular for getting steamed about other's behavior. My mother was a self taught knitter and it was only when I was middle aged I learned of her aunt that was a professional dressmaker/knitter for people in Hollywood. It was always assumed the treadle sewing machine passed down was my grandmother's and like Antiques Road Show teaches not all family history is accurate. I inherited that machine while my mother was still alive and when for the first time in way to many years I actually opened the top (never being allowed to even look in the machine drawers growing up) that it was my great aunts industrial treadle and to most people would be the ugliest machine they had ever seen in their lives. It has built on cone holders and all sorts of attachments for industrial use only.

My only true formal training in design/fashion/fur/millinery/womens soft tailoring was a program where the instructors interview determined your entry like Parson's in its hay day. I did not get in with my actual garments (dinner jacket and three piece suit with the first piece of Ultrasuede sold on the west coast) but from my embroidery sample I just tossed into my portfolio as an after thought. It was my later couture instructor that snatched it from my hands while I was apologizing for wasting their time with my entrance samples that whispered to the design instructor who informed me I was in. Couture is not just hand work as that is merely a small portion since all the houses had started to quit doing that. It was really a former dressmakers method that did not like the sewing machines (like those that do not like knitting machines) that made the largest change in the industry of high end work. I can do things with a machine that people marvel and wonder how it was done where it is merely automatic to my brain. I was the first and last student ever in the history of the college to take both the design and mens hard tailoring since I was paying out of pocket. Unfortunately, I never learned draping as my instructor had no formal training at all and had only been the assistant designer to the one at Roffe's (local Seattle outdoor wear company). I also learned then draping is just a time consuming process (like the original dressmakers) that my fitting education covered so I was proficient at both. That is why the lucrative offers I got which I did not know at the time.

As for the frenzy on KP be aware it was long before you might have realized that individuals were picked out by a select few (that they had on their file lists) where the process began. I personally can tell you individuals in the fashion and needlecraft industries are even worse then the individual you all seem to take delight in attacking. Like many I was exposed to when in the fashion industry they make up for their lack of knowledge they could have asked and I would have shared gladly. I never believed in the trade secret ideology and never will. Knowledge and what people call expertise is often those deeply held "secrets" that I was trying to obtain with my way of being self taught.
I am even more glad you do hardcopy research as that was the only way I had to learn shuttle tatting at the time and when teaching it at university level I owed my students to learn all the things no longer available in texts as the last commercial tatting factory was closed in Seattle that made under garment laces for manufacturers to apply. Just like all the other loop arts to make a knot to start and then just 'tie off" means absolutely nothing to me. I had already learned from a giving elderly lady that too could see my workmanship and enthusiasm for embroidery to never knot or carry over/strand/float so was well prepare for hand sewing in couture that the instructor would envy mine as she was trained to do a complete dress for Marshall Fields custom made department for 25 cents a completed dress--not piece work but an entire dress and required to make many in a day (10 hour shifts).

Even I will gladly agree with anyone that points out I do not know everything and unlike most I never spurn those techniques others use that some feel are very inferior as all techniques are of value to me. It is up to me then to decide which to use (like the original fusible interfacings) for certain price ranges and time constraints which you as a business person would know more then I. I always enjoyed doing what I did so loved "working" as it was just part of the equation and not just one aspect of the craft versus another so I get a real kick out of those that keep saying to just relax and enjoy the process. They I doubt have ever shuttle tatted as they would get bored and fall asleep in a second doing that form of loop work where even I can not see my hands flying when I do it nor do I want to. Its equivalent would be doing only knit garter the rest of ones life like my SIL only does one huge Granny square and will not venture out in crochet. I would have never perfected my method as I was doing very well with book form of crochet until my customers demanded more and harder to make fabrics while I was in business. I had wanted to do the tailoring but crochet became my trademark so I went with it--steel hook #14 with size 100 thread was like worsted weight to you. I never like knitting as I had done commercially done garments from knit fabrics and before doing design/couture was planning on getting a knitting machine long before home sergers were ever made.

I was exposed to the first computer IBM ever made as it took up a complete subfloor all by itself with the key punch behind me on the main floor to feed. I was also responsible to help the graduate students as a reference with no formal training and only relying on my oldest brother at IBM and all his fellow workers there to walk me through and they were on one side of the state and I on another with an old black corded phone trying to get into the machine and play with the cables they instructed me to move around etc. That main was then satellited to all the other departments on campus and over to the UW in Seattle so they could all "talk" back and forth with me being their hard copy secretary getting all that to them. The university replaced me with two trained librarians after I left campus to complete my practicums here in Spokane.

I can not agree with the agenda of pointing out to others some peoples faults and will not be the first to cast stones as I know from other professional work it gets one no where and really destroys me more then them. The tab should be Hoh Hum and just fly past their comments as no one is the police force on this forum. I will give my slant on the OP and let others make up their own minds as to what they want or do not want to deal with what I have offered up. Many follow up then with PMs that I will respond to and let them know it is my methods of processing looped fabrics and not some dictated, rote methodology they are "required" to follow (which many read into my comments incorrectly and I will not correct them as that is their right to think that way).

Once again thank you so much for speaking up and not just using non-constructive forms like others to give feedback which is how communication and then learning occurs. At least I learned that in my minor in education.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> I want to thank you the most for taking the time to actually communicate and you would be like my friend that became the head of the IT at a campus of facilities as she (and from what you say about yourself) are great at your job. You of course know the others to which I speak as no profession of any sort is exempt from them.
> 
> I jabber on as most say due to the harping, sniping, snarking etc. that occurred early on when I joined KP and in order to continue to be a member I was told by all different sorts on KP to make more statements that could back my treatise of the needlearts. I being a dabbler and using my scientific method from my degreed profession do the best I can with my form of learning challenges to share my savant files in my brain. It means everything pours out which includes all aspects of my other professions in the fashion industry. I ran my own business then refusing very lucrative positions offered to me that although they became more prominent with time in the industry they basically wanted my savant skills in seeing and making (not bragging but most often better then the original) making the item with my training in couture which is no longer available since 73. I was the one to close my business and left many valued and regular customers as I only used word of mouth and my quality to get customers. They knew I was far more fussy then them so if things did not meet my standards I would not do them at all. Thus my first policy--No One Occasion anything (i.e. wedding parties etc. etc.) and then to be asked for pictures always makes me laugh as you would need permission from the surviving family members to dig up their relative as unlike many believe you can take it with you and they did. I am a realist and when doing my yearly business tax report for the state I could not help but notice I was making $1.75 and hour doing couture while the piece work I had done and other friends I still had doing that form of work were getting $1.25. Just like my original idea for business outside my true profession to do needle laces was dashed when walking into a Victoria BC harbor lace shop and seeing a formal, floor length Nottingham lace table cloth (handmade) for $25 US I cried the whole four hour return trip to Seattle on the ferry knowing my idea would never fly.
> 
> ...


Good Grief.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Good Grief.


# ^ Dec 26, 15 10:37:41
Harrietrose61
new user
Joined: Dec 22, 15
Messages: 7
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: London
To be honest ladies i dont care & dont want to know about amy. I was just asking what would you put in a crochet blog if you were going to write one if you wanted to. But anyways i dont feel welcome in this knitting & crochet group, maybe its good if i remove myself so you ladies can carry on talking & slaging of this girl amy.

Harrietrose61


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll:
What AK??? Can't Talk For Yourself??? :roll: :roll: :roll:

So many of us still waiting on so many things. Pfftttt. :roll: :roll:
But many of the members here know the games. Pffttt. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> What AK??? Can't Talk For Yourself??? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So many of us still waiting on so many things. Pfftttt. :roll: :roll:
> But many of the members here know the games. Pffttt. :roll: :roll: :roll:


# ^ Dec 26, 15 10:37:41
Harrietrose61
new user
Joined: Dec 22, 15
Messages: 7
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: London
To be honest ladies i dont care & dont want to know about amy. I was just asking what would you put in a crochet blog if you were going to write one if you wanted to. But anyways i dont feel welcome in this knitting & crochet group, maybe its good if i remove myself so you ladies can carry on talking & slaging of this girl amy.

Harrietrose61


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> # ^ Dec 26, 15 10:37:41
> Harrietrose61
> new user
> Joined: Dec 22, 15
> ...


Your point Amy, or do you even have one at this stage of the game?

Hope you had a Merry Christmas, and a wonderful New Year.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> What AK??? Can't Talk For Yourself??? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So many of us still waiting on so many things. Pfftttt. :roll: :roll:
> But many of the members here know the games. Pffttt. :roll: :roll: :roll:


We ALL can play THAT game! 
:mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: Pffttt :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> What AK??? Can't Talk For Yourself??? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So many of us still waiting on so many things. Pfftttt. :roll: :roll:
> But many of the members here know the games. Pffttt. :roll: :roll: :roll:


DOC has put on alot of unhealthy weight.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> DOC has put on alot of unhealthy weight.


I noticed that too, setting such a good example for "patients".


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I noticed that too, setting such a good example for "patients".


Another case of do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Another case of do as I say, not as I do.


You'd think that a "health professional" would have enough common sense to prepare healthy meals, for her family.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> What AK??? Can't Talk For Yourself??? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> So many of us still waiting on so many things. Pfftttt. :roll: :roll:
> But many of the members here know the games. Pffttt. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I guess Santa didn't do well with her.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *BINGO!!!* You have nailed it - 'it' being what rubs every thinking person the wrong way. Thank you for the very succinct explanation.


Yes, she has nailed it, but may I add that along with stealing trust, a liar makes fools of those that they lie to, laughing behind their backs, when he/she thinks someone believes the lies. Just mean and rotten behavior, IMO.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> I cannot agree with the agenda of pointing out to others some peoples faults and will not be the first to cast stones as I know from other professional work it gets one nowhere and *really destroys me more then them*. The tab should be Hoh Hum and just fly past their comments as no one is the police force on this forum. ...


True words of wisdom that I can only hope ring bells in others' minds as well.
Thank you.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Good Grief.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Novelist wannabe


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Novelist wannabe


The world's full of 'em.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Harrietrose61 said:


> To be honest ladies i dont care & dont want to know about amy. I was just asking what would you put in a crochet blog if you were going to write one if you wanted to. But anyways i dont feel welcome in this knitting & crochet group, maybe its good if i remove myself so you ladies can carry on talking & slaging of this girl amy.


You are very welcome here, Harrietrose61.
Just give yourself a bit of time to get to know everyone and you'll feel right at home.
Looking forward to more posts from you.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> True words of wisdom that I can only hope ring bells in others' minds as well.
> Thank you.


Thank you, but I am afraid that would be like asking for peace in the middle east.

For those concerned about the doc, its best to look a oneself before anyone else like stress hormones and vital signs for just at start. And then wonder why you get cancer and autoimmune diseases. Since you already know its a game then why do you continue to play?

Why have you not taken up arms against those on social media stealing others work and claiming they did it. Those "experts" on videos that offer no more than what one can get from the free pamphlets hanging on the aisle shelves that you all claim are the best teachers out there--under what and who's standards? Should the question be when winning the slot jackpot you dump the whole thing back into the machine? Oops flying over heads again................


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> Thank you, but I am afraid that would be like asking for peace in the middle east.


_That_ is as likely as the end of poverty or starvation on the planet. Sad, but probably all too true.



disgo said:


> For those concerned about the doc, its best to look at oneself before anyone else like stress hormones and vital signs for just at start. And then wonder why you get cancer and autoimmune diseases.


Sadly, not many of us have your medical knowledge at our fingertips, and too many are too willing to just lie down and let the doctors say their say unchallenged and unquestioned. Others chase off on tangents believing whatever most recent snake-oil will cure them of all their aches and pains. Only slowly will the change come about. We each _must_ become more aware and self-educated about the causes and possible treatments of whatever ails us and our loved ones. But such changes move at glacially slow speeds among both the medical community and the general population. Keep preaching it; it will help others to begin to think on and for themselves.



disgo said:


> Since you already know it's a game, then why do you continue to play?
> 
> Why have you not taken up arms against those on social media stealing others work and claiming they did it. Those "experts" on videos that offer no more than what one can get from the free pamphlets hanging on the aisle shelves that you all claim are the best teachers out there--under what and who's standards? Should the question be: when winning the slot jackpot, {do} you dump the whole thing back into the machine?


I've given up trying to fight overwhelming odds; this tiny game is one I feel more able to wage. 


disgo said:


> Oops flying over heads again................


Not so. Leastwise, not_ this_ head.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> Do be careful as you are too valuable to be included with the likes of "he's an expert on nothing and everything. *The garbage being spewed just takes up space and teaches nothing.*" Seems their invaluable comments on AK are worth their weight in gold for everyone to learn from on KP. Only wish I had such talents as I only received a lower level degree and only made it up to paragraphs where they have all gone far beyond that. Now if they could do a video and show pictures of themselves doing such intellectual pursuits as they have demonstrated here on this post we could all learn to try and meet their high standards. I am a visual learner like most and would like to know which orifice they are referring to as their anus as both belch flatulent methane gas equally.


Now you're showing your crass qualities.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Very informative, you really know your stuff. There is a lot more to it than just sitting down and writing. Good info for anyone thinking of starting a blog.
> :thumbup:


Bostonbean2~ this is 'off subject' ....but I just couldn't resist telling you how much I love your avatar picture! It cracked me up :lol:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hands2Help said:


> Bostonbean2~ this is 'off subject' ....but I just couldn't resist telling you how much I love your avatar picture! It cracked me up :lol:


I'm glad you got a chuckle out of it, I did also when I saw it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never had a blog, but these are things I'd find interesting.
> 
> A little bit about yourself - family, state you live in - anything that isn't too personal that you'd like people to know about you.
> 
> ...


good ideas, Bonnie!


----------



## LoraJ (Jan 12, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> For the OP.... You can get an idea how to set up your comment section on the first page.....
> 
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/my_weblog/about_me.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Amy, for sharing these blog links! There are so many talented people to read about. (Sorry, I sent the wrong links earlier)


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Harrietrose61 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> need idea on what to say as in the new year am going to start blogger about my crochet
> 
> i was wondering would you help me out and give me some idea's on what to say!!


Content suggestions and some advice...

Photos of stitch detail. Especially close up shots.

Completed projects. I love to see pictures of completed projects. If you don't already have a Pinterest account, get one, and post your photos there as well. This will automatically direct traffic to your blog through links.

Have you made an afghan or a baby blanket from the assorted motifs and stitch swatches ? Post photos. Readers like to see what you have created.

Problems solved, especially situations that arise when following a pattern written or designed by someone else are always interesting and you will get plenty of questions in your comment section about all sorts of problems to be solved in stitch placement, techniques, etc.. All questions and comments are fresh ideas for new posts.

Remove spam content from your comments section immediately. People read comments for whatever reason. I read them sometimes on certain blogs, and spam about "make $3500.00 this week, let me show you how to scam other people", or "could you be going to Hell, let me tell you about Jesus", are annoying to people who read your blog comments section following a post about reading schematics in crochet patterns.

Favorite yarns used in your projects and where to purchase them (with your affiliate link, of course, hint, hint !) are always interesting. We love to look at yarn. My DH calls it yarn porn. Talk about yarn and the suitability of different yarns for different applications.

Beginner topics, for example, the same stitch in different yarn and different size hooks, to demonstrate differences in gauge.

Try to include something that will keep experienced crocheters interested and give the beginners enough info to be informative and interesting without being overwhelmed.

Tutorials, especially video links to Youtube and Vimeo.

Have a stitch of the week or motif of the week. If you design it yourself, say so. If you didn't give full credit to the author, without the instructions, because this is a violation of the copyright laws, but do post a link to the author/designer, name of the publication or book, and an affiliate link so the reader can make a purchase or get more info.

Notice the 2 references to affiliate links ? Everything costs money. You will have to pay for a domain name and hosting if you go that route. Having affiliate links allows you to earn a few coins to help pay for your blog.
This is not a get rich quick scheme, and you should not expect to make your mortgage payment on your blog earnings, although there are some very successful bloggers who support themselves through their blogs. They are also heavily monetized through affiliate links, product sales (Etsy, Amazon, etc), and some of them have their own product lines. Annie's catalog began several years ago in a the house of the owner in Big Sandy, Texas. It can be done.

Wordpress owns your content unless you shell out some legal tender. That may or may not be a concern for you, but it is something to consider. If you pay for your own hosting, you have more control over the sort of advertising that will appear on your site.

You don't have to give your street address, but people want to know a little about you. Is there a local landmark that inspires you to create kitchen towel toppers? Post a photo of it, in a side by side. 
I read a variety of blogs on many topics that have nothing to do with crochet or knitting, but not for the pictures. However, several paragraphs of text still need some visual breaks.

You have received lots of info from others here, and this can be overwhelming. Makes some notes, do your research, and be sure to put your blog in your signature line. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> Content suggestions and some advice...
> 
> Photos of stitch detail. Especially close up shots.
> 
> ...


Very, very good advice. I don't, or would never attempt to, write a blog, but if I were to look at them, this is the information I would like to see. Thanks you for being so informative.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

gillyc said:


> Another suggestion - just stay in the attic, which after all was created for you and your group, and leave us in peace down here.


Maybe you should read the Admin description for The Attic again.

The Attic is _not_ a segregated area on this forum. It was _not_ created for any particular member or group. Any member may post on any thread, and that includes people who disagree with you.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> Maybe you should read the Admin description for The Attic again.
> 
> The Attic is _not_ a segregated area on this forum. It was _not_ created for any particular member or group. Any member may post on any thread, and that includes people who disagree with you.


I have no problem with disagreements but with out and out nastiness and group bullying.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

gillyc said:


> I have no problem with disagreements but with out and out nastiness and group bullying.


Collective outrage and righteous indignation are not group bullying.

Strong, intelligent women who possess the ability to know a lie when they see one... or several... and identify the liar, are not bullies.

They also possess the moral fortitude to stand up to 'The Bully', and do not find it necessary to convince the Admin to delete their libelous posts to cover their tracks.

These same intelligent women will go to the wall for you and anyone else who is bullied, belittled and insulted by 'The Bully', out of principle.

Especially egregious is her moral turpitude directed at the Sr members here, our 'seasoned citizens'. If someone called my Lola dumb I would not stand for it. Would you?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Dangrktty said:


> Collective outrage and righteous indignation are not group bullying.
> 
> Strong, intelligent women who possess the ability to know a lie when they see one... or several... and identify the liar, are not bullies.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

